# Cavs vs. Bobcats



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The news is Diop, Harris and Wagner are expected to sit this game out and recover at home.

A recent development has been Newble looking good and recovering from his injuries. Tonight Luke should get more minutes with the guys mentioned above being injured and the Cavs need to play smart and not be apathetic out there.

Time: 7:30 pm ET, 4:30 pm PT


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's going to be tough for this team to get up for this game. It's the preseason AND it's against the Bobcats.

Look for them to get suprised in this game. But it would show some proffessional maturity if they just blew them out early and let the bench guys play big minutes.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

u guys watch for jason kapono to make a big impact on his former team out of the anger that he is a great player and that the cavs shouldnt have givin him away but he seems happoier as a bobcat cuz he will get to start


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> u guys watch for jason kapono to make a big impact on his former team out of the anger that he is a great player and that the cavs shouldnt have givin him away but he seems happoier as a bobcat cuz he will get to start


lol... really.....

Point #1- it's an exhibition game. No starters are playing with the intensity that they do for a REAL game. Kapono may get some shots, but when the REAL games begin, are you sure he is even gonna be a starter???

Point #2- "he is a great player".... ummmm.... GREAT player? based on what?

Point #3- The Cavs didnot "give" him away. There was an expansion draft. And no, I'm not gonna explain the subtlety of this distinction.

Point #4- Ever hear of punctuation? For a 15 or 16 year old, whatever you are, yer skoolin' ain't too gud chief.....

Come on back and fling your weak smack when the games actually mean something, and the starters are in for more than 20 minutes apiece.

By the way, you're high on Kapono... that's cool. I've got no problem with that. What do you predict his numbers will be this year if he is indeed a starter? Do you think he can average 20 points a game? How many rebounds and steals?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> By the way, you're high on Kapono... that's cool. I've got no problem with that. What do you predict his numbers will be this year if he is indeed a starter? Do you think he can average 20 points a game? How many rebounds and steals?


Personally, I'm thinking about 24 points, 7 rebounds, and 2 steals for Kapono this year.... 

...total...


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Whose Kapono?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm thinking about 24 points, 7 rebounds, and 2 steals for Kapono this year....
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm thinking about 24 points, 7 rebounds, and 2 steals for Kapono this year....
> ...


lol.....


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A tie ball game at the end of one.

End of 1st

Cavs - 18
Bobcats - 18


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Cavs - 46
Bobcats - 39


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Any stats? Who is doing well? nba.com has nothing on this game.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Any stats? Who is doing well? nba.com has nothing on this game.


varejão 12 pts halftime.

http://www.wtam.com/main.html

listen live.

you need windows media player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The problem is the Cavs announcer keeps claiming the stats are off and even said "Preseason stats are usually inaccurate and it's worthless to go by them." When the announcer got the stat sheet, he began to doubt the accurancy of the stats while on air.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 4th

Cavs - 103
Bobcats - 77

Anderson seemed like a man on a mission tonight. I am glad he was so active out there.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Anywhere to find stats for both teams?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The odd thing is on nba.com, the recap was created before the boxscore. Odd indeed. Well, I'll post the recap here.

*Recap*



> DAYTON, Ohio (Ticker) -- A third quarter swoon again did in the Charlotte Bobcats. The expansion Bobcats remained winless in the preseason with a 103-77 loss to the Cleveland Cavaliers, who got 16 points from LeBron James and pulled away in the second half. Charlotte (0-4) has been outscored by at least 10 points in each of its last three third quarters, allowing 32 points in each. The Cavaliers won the third quarter, 32-17, building on a seven-point halftime lead. Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Aleksandar Pavlovic each scored 16 points for the Cavaliers. Pavlovic was traded by the Bobcats for a future first-round pick this summer and had his finest preseason outing against the team that picked him up in the expansion draft. Rookie Emeka Okafor and Jahidi White scored 12 points apiece and Primoz Brezec chipped in 10 for Charlotte, which was outscored, 85-59, after the first quarter.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=241020005


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden AGAIN with big rebounds.

Verejao with 16 and 12. Lookin' good.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden had 14 boards in 26 minutes. I don't want to sound like a Cavs homer (never my intent) but if Gooden can carry this sense of timing, desire and speed into the regular season, he can easily be a top 5 rebounder in the league.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Good. Varejao showed what he can do. His confidence will increase after this game.

Soon you guys will see the awesome player he is.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

How did the GREAT Jason Kapono do tonight??? lol.... 2 of 4 in 20 some minutes???? Wow.... he really showed Clev that they made a mistake in "giving him away" to the Bobcats.... lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden is a beast on the glass, he might even be a better rebounder than Boozer.

I hope Silas puts Varejao ahead of Traylor in the rotation, he is obviously a better player.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One can only hope Gooden and Anderson continue playing like this in the regular season. This could go down as one of the most lopsided trades in Cavs, maybe league history. Both those guys for Battie?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> One can only hope Gooden and Anderson continue playing like this in the regular season. This could go down as one of the most lopsided trades in Cavs, maybe league history. Both those guys for Battie?


Heh don't get too carried away now; remeber, all it took for the Bulls to get Scottie Pippen was Olden Polynice 

It definitley looks like a steal though. I thought it was far too little for Orlando when it first happened, and it's looking all the more like it now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Heh don't get too carried away now; remeber, all it took for the Bulls to get Scottie Pippen was Olden Polynice


Yeah definitely can't get carried away especially since it is only preseason so far. Look I'm not sure how great a coach Paul Silas is**, but he does seem to have a knack for developing big guys and getting two athletic bigs to develop good skill sets in this height challenged league is a big deal.

**I remember a matchup with the Lakers last year where Eric Williams was going off against Rick Fox by backing him down in the post. Silas did the right thing and milked the matchup. Jackson came back with Ho Grant on Williams and the Cavs, lamely went back to Williams 3 or 4 more times despite the fact there was no he was going to bully Grant in the post.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I've seen Gooden rebound ferociously in the past, especially in that great playoff series he had with the Magic where he averaged, I think, 14 rebounds against Detroit. He's a very talented rebounder.

Varejao is doing what I hoped he could do, too. He's going to be an impact player, I believe.

These guys are definitely an upgrade from Battie, if they can continue to bring this energy.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Against Ben Wallace in the Detroit series in the 2002-2003 playoffs, Gooden averaged 14.0 points and 12.7 rebounds, and would have had more points but he only shot 40% from the field :dead:. Anyway Gooden can produce if given the minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Against Ben Wallace in the Detroit series in the 2002-2003 playoffs, Gooden averaged 14.0 points and 12.7 rebounds, and would have had more points but he only shot 40% from the field :dead:. Anyway Gooden can produce if given the minutes.


That's one of the things that does concern me about Gooden is his low fg%. He has shot pretty poorly in the preseason also.

We don't really need him to score in the post with Z already down there, so if he concentrates on put backs and the little chip shots Boozer made last year it should all work out.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Against Ben Wallace in the Detroit series in the 2002-2003 playoffs, Gooden averaged 14.0 points and 12.7 rebounds, and would have had more points but he only shot 40% from the field :dead:. Anyway Gooden can produce if given the minutes.


it's hard to score against ben wallace. anybody would have a low fg% if he's guarded by arguably the best defender in the league. the fact is he outrebounded wallace, which is suppose to be wallace's forte, and scored over wallace, despite him being an excellent defender. and that's with no other big man to take the pressure off him(declerq is not a big man).

if you look at his career averages so far, his has decent fg%. his fg% when starting for the magic is just under 50%. i think if he can cut down on a couple selfish plays, those fg% can only go up, and don't forget he can still improve. i don't think fg% should be a concern with him.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> u guys watch for jason kapono to make a big impact on his former team out of the anger that he is a great player and that the cavs shouldnt have givin him away but he seems happoier as a bobcat cuz he will get to start


lol your kidding, Kapono is a scrub, what can he do, besides being an inconsistant outside shooter? I doubt he will get to start as long as Gerald Wallace plays for this team.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> it's hard to score against ben wallace. anybody would have a low fg% if he's guarded by arguably the best defender in the league. the fact is he outrebounded wallace, which is suppose to be wallace's forte, and scored over wallace, despite him being an excellent defender. and that's with no other big man to take the pressure off him(declerq is not a big man).
> ...


All good points; in addition, Gooden never had the luxury of playing alongside a decent point guard in Orlando like McInnis or Snow. Not to mention the passing ability of LeBron. Sure T-Mac can create well for his teammates, but he looked more for his own shots than he did for his teammates.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kapono2Okafor</b>!
> u guys watch for jason kapono to make a big impact on his former team out of the anger that he is a great player and that the cavs shouldnt have givin him away but he seems happoier as a bobcat cuz he will get to start


Well, if I recall, Kapono didn't do squat in the preseason, and so far, he hasn't done much in the regular season. So what-do-you-think Kapono2Okafor... Kapono lights up the cavs for 25+, and Okafor rips down 17 boards? He is still starting... right? And I take it he's still angry, considering that he is a great player...right??


----------

